
Ship Serverless FaaS functions with ease - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/build-and-deploy-with-faas/
======
errm
OpenFaaS is looking to be one of the most interesting FaaS frameworks. I like
that it on the whole doesn't try force you into anything, its mainly just "Hi
you know containers... great so you also know FaaS" It's good to see something
that adds just the right amount of "Framework" to be useful, but not enough to
feel bloated, or get in the way of just making stuff...

